# Tut: how to create pretty summery look using MAC Greensmoke [Link]



## JCBean (Jun 1, 2007)

I just created this look today. Think it's going to be a new favourite of mine.

Sorry about the poor pic quality on some of the photos-I hadn't got the flash on -ooops.

Summery Make Up look

Hope you like it girls xx


----------



## boudoir (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice look! Thanks!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Boudoir x


----------



## Caffy (Jun 1, 2007)

u look very very cute!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2007)

great work!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 2, 2007)

lovely tut - thank you


----------



## pink_candy (Jun 2, 2007)

I really enjoy your tut!
gr8 site btw!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pinkcandy-thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to do something with Greensmoke as I think it is such an amazing colour.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks again for your continued support


xx


----------



## breathless (Jun 4, 2007)

oh you're amazing!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 4, 2007)

Breathless, aw you've made me blush. Thank you, end especially thank you for such a lovely comment on that tutorial, which I was a bit uncertain about.

You're very kind xx


----------



## Brianne333 (Jun 5, 2007)

A lovely, fresh faced summer look!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you Brianne! x


----------

